# OT: mr_french, DaBobZ.....are you guys alive?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

With a rather small community in our forum, I don't know about yawl but I've noticed these two guys haven't been around at all lately. They were two of our best posters, but they have disappeared on us. I miss mr_french's rankings and DaBobZ's always good posts. 



Not only that, but Guth is leaving on us for awhile, so we're losing some good posters for the most important part of the season. That just means for those of us still around, we have to pull it together and keep this forum going. We passed Memphis' forum in overall posts, the first forum we have passed in a long time. We're also closing in on 12,000 posts.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks like it's just Rox, me, you, Mia, and EZ for a while.

*note if I left you off, feel free to call me an idiot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Idiot.....you left texan off. 




Last post by mr_french - April 20th
Last post by DaBobZ - April 27th


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

im still alive in a half-***ed way, although i dont post much and read more


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes we need all the posters to step up there gm for the playoffs, we have more people reading posts hear and we need to have as many people here as we can. i have had a few gm threads in this yrs playoffs where i would be the only one posting so i hope mr.french and dabobz come back soon


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Don't forget LineOFire, Koko. He hasn't really "dissapeared", but his post are becoming much less frequent.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Cloud786 said:


> im still alive in a half-***ed way, although i dont post much and read more


Well stop reading and post!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Don't forget LineOFire, Koko. He hasn't really "dissapeared", but his post are becoming much less frequent.




I didn't forget about him, but I thought he's been around more recently than mr_french and DaBobZ.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Last sightings:

*DaBobZ-* 04-27-2005, 01:24 PM
"Playoffs - Game 2: Denver Nuggets @ San Antonio Spurs"

*mr_french_basketball-* 04-20-2005, 04:07 PM
"Playoff Series Thread: Denver vs. San Antonio"


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

> Idiot.....you left texan off


hahah i was thinking of the exact same thing when i read Nephet's post! of all people texan was left off! 

anyway, i want to be here during game, so i can be part of the game thread but most of the time i can't watch it. that or i'm downstairs w/ no comp. this forum has come along way though. I think i'm the longest that's been here, even before koko and texan was a mod. there was only like one post a day, not even and like one topic a week. so let's keep it going guys!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I really miss these two guys, and LineOFire also. They all contributed to the Spurs forum in their own unique way, and we were building such a great community. Its hard to see people fade away from this site. I know I sometimes go a coupel weekend days without post because I'm usually out all weekend, but I always come back. I hope these guys are just temporarily absent, and can continue to post more once summer begins.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I don't know exactly why DabobZ' and Mr_frenchbasketball have not been around much of late , but lots of people have their exams in France now (may/june) so it may has to see with it . 

I hope they're fine and that they will be back soon , though


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I used to post here once in awhile too, but I'm currently on the Sonics bandwagon unfortunately :biggrin:

If Sonics lose I'm rooting you guys all the way, but Seattle has always been the closest team to where I used to live (Vancouver) and the only team I've attended live games of, so they've always been one of my top 3 teams.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

there back! where lineofire


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> there back! where lineofire


DaBobz was here? When?


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Here I am :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yay!!! Now we can dance like :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> Here I am :biggrin:






He is alive! Great to see you back. We are still missing LineOFire and Guth, and even Luiz Rodrigo has disappeared on us, but posters as good as DaBobZ and mr_french make this board better.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He is alive! Great to see you back. We are still missing LineOFire and Guth, and even Luiz Rodrigo has disappeared on us, but posters as good as DaBobZ and mr_french make this board better.


Well, Guth didn't really dissapear. We can hold the search party until after summer if he still hasn't returned. But yeah, having them back is a blessing. And both of them back on the same day? I smell a conspiracy...or Ballstom was rite.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Well, Guth didn't really dissapear. We can hold the search party until after summer if he still hasn't returned. But yeah, having them back is a blessing. And both of them back on the same day? I smell a conspiracy...or Ballstom was rite.


What about this FOOOO right here,arent I a blessing,like without me the board would be foo-less,and *3* people wouldnt know me on aim .


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for your comments guys...

Too bad LineOFire and Guth and Rodrigo are also reported missing.

For my part I've been watching the playoffs but basicly I'm working my *** off these days (since April 18th) and at the same time I'm looking for a new job, in London no less. That leaves me very few time to post in here but I found a way to read at times... add to this the fact I'm waking up by 3 or 4 a.m (in France) to watch games and I garantee you there is very few space to bball.net...
I am just glad the Spurs made it to the finals once again and as we saw in France: "Jamais deux sans trois" which would be in English "Never two without three"...

GO SPURS GO !!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> Thanks for your comments guys...
> 
> Too bad LineOFire and Guth and Rodrigo are also reported missing.
> 
> ...


Again, Guth's not missing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> What about this FOOOO right here,arent I a blessing,like without me the board would be foo-less,and *3* people wouldnt know me on aim .


When did you dissapear? I can't believe I missed it


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> When did you dissapear? I can't believe I missed it


Man it was bad,I was gone for like an HOUR,wow thank god you guys still remember me.

_FOOO_


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Man it was bad,I was gone for like an HOUR,wow thank god you guys still remember me.
> 
> _FOOO_


:rofl:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Am i realy that funny?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

No, that was the only funny thing you've ever said


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thats what I meant 

FOOOO(did i forget to put that on my last post?)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Thats what I meant
> 
> FOOOO(did i forget to put that on my last post?)


Well, how the heck am I suppose to get out of "am I that funny?".

And no you didn't put that in your last post! Quickly edit it before anyone sees!


----------

